

New Ruby podcast. Guests include DHH, Obie Fernandez, Ryan Bates and more. - milesf
http://coderpath.com

======
luigi
Check out the parental warnings in iTunes:

<http://luigimontanez.com/snaps/iTunes.png>

~~~
coderpath
Yeah, DHH loves to curse. I'm probably going to release a "clean" feed as well
that edits out some profanity. I don't like to censor guests, but I also like
to be able to listen to podcasts at work. By having two feeds, an uncensored
version and a SAFE FOR WORK version I hope to keep more people happy
(especially my boss :)

~~~
dhh
Please keep me out of the clean feed. I'd rather miss out on a few
can't-listen-to-the-word-fuck-in-my-headphones-without-trouble-at-work folks
and have the original content presented as is. (See potty mouths for more on
this: <http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/15-potty-mouths>)

~~~
coderpath
sure. I can do that :) I'll let future guests decide if they want to be
excluded from a clean feed as well.

I really want guests to be comfortable to talk and say what they want. The
clean feed is mainly an accomodation for people who want to listen to the
podcast at work or on car trips with kids in the car who don't want to have to
be careful.

If it means some content will not be available, that just the way it goes. I
can't keep everyone happy, but I'm willing to give a little here and there.

~~~
dhh
Do people who force their kids to listen to tech podcasts in the car really
exist :)? And why would you not use headphones if listening to a podcast at
work?

~~~
coderpath
Sadly, yes :( I am such a creature that inflicts my techiness on my
younglings! If they get to listen to some kids radio play on a long road trip,
then I get to listen to my fav stuff for part of the trip (I'd wear
headphones, but it's illegal here in Canada to wear them while driving).

I'm a sad, sad man :( Aren't you glad I'm not your dad :)

As for headphones at work, that's what I do. I do know that some like to play
stuff for the techs around them, but it's the managers who have a hissy fit if
someone drops an f-bomb or a crude joke. Personally I wouldn't want to work at
such a place, but there are more oppressive, bureaucratic work environments
out there than there are cool places like 37signals.

------
milesf
If you're interested in submitting questions for our guests, follow @coderpath
on Twitter. I usually tweet out a day or two before we record to gather
questions from our audience.

------
adelevie
DHH: Stop watching Lost.

^priceless advice

------
armandososa
I'm not that into ruby, but I loved the intro song.

------
wayneeseguin
Very enjoyable podcast indeed!!!

------
byllc
Good start. Keep them coming.

